# Fischerprüfung online Bayern



## Lunosch (1. Oktober 2013)

Nach einigen Startschwierigkeiten kann ich nun sagen:

Die neue Onlineprüfung in Bayern ist einfach Spitze.

Es wird zwar einige Zeit noch irgendwelche "Kinderkrankheiten" geben, aber das ist ja normal.
Wenn sich das erledigt hat, ziehen evtl. auch die anderen Bundesländer nach, wäre für die Prüflinge echt wünschenswert.

Nun mal ein kleines Feedback hierzu.

Bei der bayerischen Staatsregierung registrieren und hierdurch eine Teilnehmernummer bekommen (Online). 
Kurs buchen und dem Kursleiter diese Nummer und das Geb-Datum zukommen lassen.
Hiermit kann er die Kursstunden gleich im Anschluss des Kurses online einpflegen und man wird bei genug Stunden vom System sofort zur Prüfung zugelassen.

Im Anschluss an den Vorbereitungskurs wird entweder ein Prüfungstermin vom Kursleiter angeboten oder man schaut ob einem eine bereits eingestellte Prüfung besser zusagt.
Einfach daheim am PC anmelden, die Prüfungsbestätigung ausdrucken und pünktlich dort sein.

Rein in den Schulungsraum und an den schon mit Namen versehenen Bildschirm setzen.
Kurze Einweisung von Seiten der Prüfungsaufseher und los geht's.

Nach Beendigung der Prüfung dauert es einen Moment bis man das Ergebnis sieht. 
Aber wenn man durchgefallen ist und am gleichen Tag nochmal Prüfungen sind, muß man nur per Kreditkarte 30 € überweisen und kann direkt nochmal Prüfung machen. Ansonsten wartet man halt auf den nächsten Termin, der meist zeitnah angeboten wird.

Ich hatte am Samstag meine Prüfung. Heute (Dienstag) hatte ich das Zeugnis im Briefkasten und morgen geht's auf die Gemeinde.

Einfacher wäre jetzt nur noch die Bestätigung der bestandenen Prüfung vor Ort zu bekommen, hiermit zur Gemeinde zu gehen und Fischereischein bekommen. Vielleicht klappt das ja irgendwann auch noch. Aber das war jetzt schon echt schnell. 
Bin also schwer begeistert gewesen! #r


----------



## antonio (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineprüfung Bayern*

tja und wo ist da der unterschied zur "normalen" prüfung.
es ist doch gar keine onlineprüfung.

antonio


----------



## Lunosch (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineprüfung Bayern*

Naja, die Prüfung daheim machen zu können, wäre doch ziemlich sinnlos #d. Also an einem extra Prüfungsraum wirst Du nicht vorbeikommen. Hast Du schon mal ne Übungsonlineprüfung gemacht? Wenn nicht, teste es mal. Genauso läuft es dort auch ab.

Online = direkt im System, am PC dort, keine Auswertung mehr nötig. Direkt Ergebnis erfahren und evtl beim durchfallen sofort im Anschluss neue Prüfung machen können.
Viele Prüfungen im Jahr, für jeden Kurs bis ca 20 Teilnehmer zugleich (je nach Menge an PCs im Prüfungsraum).

Normal = Prüfungszettel ausfüllen (an nur einem bestimmten Tag im Jahr + Nachprüfung), warten bis jemand diesen auswertet, dann erst Ergebnis erfahren. 3-4 Wochen Wartezeit (was ich bei den anderen so gehört habe).

Ich finde, es macht durchaus Unterschied, vor allem der zeitliche Faktor.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineprüfung Bayern*

Größter Unterschied:

Alte Prüfung: 
Fixer Prüfungstermin einmal im Jahr: 1. Samstag im März 

Neue Prüfung:
Prüfung jederzeit möglich

Ich habe die Schulung für Kursanbieter und Kursleiter mitgemacht und bin etwas tiefer ins System eingetaucht. Finde das grundsätzlich auch gar nicht mal schlecht.


----------



## antonio (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineprüfung Bayern*



Lunosch schrieb:


> Naja, die Prüfung daheim machen zu können, wäre doch ziemlich sinnlos #d. Also an einem extra Prüfungsraum wirst Du nicht vorbeikommen. Hast Du schon mal ne Übungsonlineprüfung gemacht? Wenn nicht, teste es mal. Genauso läuft es dort auch ab.
> 
> Online = direkt im System, am PC dort, keine Auswertung mehr nötig. Direkt Ergebnis erfahren und evtl beim durchfallen sofort im Anschluss neue Prüfung machen können.
> Viele Prüfungen im Jahr, für jeden Kurs bis ca 20 Teilnehmer zugleich (je nach Menge an PCs im Prüfungsraum).
> ...



man darf eben nicht immer von bayern auf andere verallgemeinern.

ántonio


----------



## antonio (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineprüfung Bayern*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Größter Unterschied:
> 
> Alte Prüfung:
> Fixer Prüfungstermin einmal im Jahr: 1. Samstag im März
> ...



das hat aber nix mit online etc zu tun.
es gibt eben mehrere prüfungstermine.
das gibts in anderen bl aber auch.

antonio


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineprüfung Bayern*

online?


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineprüfung Bayern*

Online:
Die gesamte "Kursverwaltung" läuft online. 
Sprich als Kursanbieter lege ich im Fischerprüfung-Online Portal meinen Kurs an, Interessenten können das Portal dann nach Kursen im Umkreis durchsuchen usw. 

Prüflinge können sich als Teilnehmer registrieren. Erhalten eine Teilnehmer nummer, mit dieser Nummer kann ich die dann bei mir im Kurs einbuchen. 

Der Pflichtstundennachweis erfolgt online, die Prüfungsanmeldung usw. 

Die Prüfung selbst, findet auch online statt - aber eben nicht von zu Hause aus sondern unter Aufsicht in einem Prüfungslokal. 

Die Prüfung wird nicht mehr auf Papier, sondern eben am PC durchgeführt. 


Evtl. wäre eine Namensgebung wie "Fischerprüfung Digital" passender gewesen. Aber gut...


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineprüfung Bayern*

Danke für die Infos!:m


----------



## Alexander2781 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineprüfung Bayern*

Hi,

mein Neffe hat letzten Samstag die Onlineprüfung gemacht und auch bestanden.

Hier kann man üben: 

https://www.fischerpruefung-online-bayern.de/fprApp/Uebungspruefung/UebungspruefungStartseite.xhtml

Ein Vorteil ist, dass man nicht mehr 4 Wochen plus x auf das Prüfungszeugnis warten muss. Er hat es am Dienstag erhalten!!!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## antonio (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineprüfung Bayern*



Alexander2781 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein Neffe hat letzten Samstag die Onlineprüfung gemacht und auch bestanden.
> 
> ...



auch in anderen bl erhält man das prüfungszeugnis unmittelbar nach der prüfung.

antonio


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineprüfung Bayern*



antonio schrieb:


> auch in anderen bl erhält man das prüfungszeugnis unmittelbar nach der prüfung.
> 
> antonio



Ja, dummerweise brachte das den Bayerischen Prüflingen aber nix  

Ich denke die "Online-Prüfung" ist insgesamt für die Teilnehmer eine gute Sache. 

Bei den Kursanbietern sieht es etwas anders aus... Die neuen Regelungen kommen Privatanbietern deutlich mehr entgegen als z.B. Vereinen.


----------



## antonio (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineprüfung Bayern*

klar hat sich gegenüber vorher einiges gebessert in bayern diesbezüglich und das ist gut für die prüflinge.
nur das hat eben nichts mit onlineprüfung zu tun.
das ist alles eine organisationsfrage und die kann man eben auf verschiedenste arten lösen.

antonio#h


----------



## Lunosch (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineprüfung Bayern*



antonio schrieb:


> klar hat sich gegenüber vorher einiges gebessert in bayern diesbezüglich und das ist gut für die prüflinge.
> Der Grund des Trööts.
> 
> nur das hat eben nichts mit onlineprüfung zu tun.
> ...


 

Nur war es bisher halt eine Ewigkeitsangelegenheit, zudem man ja noch diesen dämlichen Kurs besuchen muss. Dieser dann auf einen Tag am WE gelegt wurde und somit warste 3!!! Monate dabei.
Jetzt noch die Zeit von Prüfung bis Zeugnis so 3-4 Wochen, dann ist das Osterwochenende auch gleich rum und man ärgert sich.

Deshalb hat mich die Geschwindigkeit des jetzigen Systems positiv überrascht.


----------



## antonio (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineprüfung Bayern*



Lunosch schrieb:


> Nur war es bisher halt eine Ewigkeitsangelegenheit, zudem man ja noch diesen dämlichen Kurs besuchen muss. Dieser dann auf einen Tag am WE gelegt wurde und somit warste 3!!! Monate dabei.
> Jetzt noch die Zeit von Prüfung bis Zeugnis so 3-4 Wochen, dann ist das Osterwochenende auch gleich rum und man ärgert sich.
> 
> Deshalb hat mich die Geschwindigkeit des jetzigen Systems positiv überrascht.
> ...



wie gesagt ist ne organisationsfrage.
ob nun "analog" oder "digital" ist vollkommen wumpe.
und da hat sich bei euch eben was zum positiven geändert.

antonio|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineprüfung Bayern*



> wie gesagt ist ne organisationsfrage.



Ja. Die alte Organisation war:
Am 1. Samstag im März ist Prüfung.
Man hat auf einen Schlag 10.000 Prüfungen rumliegen und muss 10.000 Briefe verschicken. 
Das dauert dann halt.

die neue Organisation ist:
Man hat die 10.000 Briefe aufs ganze Jahr verteilt - dann ist die Wartezeit für den einzelnen kürzer. 

Dafür muss man Prüfungslokale häufiger anmieten und Prüfungsleiter häufiger bezahlen.


----------

